# What’s your Ebike weigh?



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

My '19 Levo Expert XL, 47.12# w/pedals, cage, di2, Fox Dpx2, and Lyrik. Not bad, a pound heavier than my Focus.


----------



## TheBikeStore (Aug 27, 2017)

My KHS 2019 e6555+ weighs 49lbs. Super nice ride, 150/140 travel. 
couldn't be happier. Price $5K. I'm 1000 miles in and it's holding up great. 

I'm racing it in the upcoming CES race at the Mt Shasta Ski Park, July 13th.

Bring your class 1 bikes out and have some fun on the mountain!


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

Yt Decoy base
Size L
Full coil
Open bath damper
Nukeproof carbon bar
Rimpact rear insert
400g Kona wah wah 2 pedals 
Tubeless
55 lbs


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Yeah but what do all the two wheelers you have in the garage weigh total?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

bigwheel said:


> yeah but what do all the two wheelers you have in the garage weigh total?


a lot per #!


----------



## Lino. (Oct 30, 2009)

I have no way to weight mine but it does not feel heavy, Norco Sight VLT 2
Whatever it is I know I’m adding another 200 pounds on top so I imagine around 250


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

TheBikeStore said:


> My KHS 2019 e6555+ weighs 49lbs. Super nice ride, 150/140 travel.
> couldn't be happier. Price $5K. I'm 1000 miles in and it's holding up great.
> 
> I'm racing it in the upcoming CES race at the Mt Shasta Ski Park, July 13th.
> ...


Anybody got a Decoy I could borrow for a few hours that afternoon?


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

My Nutrail minus battery!

(51.08lbs)


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

46.2 lbs


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Nice final weight Gutch! How does she ride?

My Tazer started out around 47lbs, but after a few flat tires I upgraded the tires to: Assegai Front 29x2.5 EXO+ and Assegai 27.5X2.5 DD with inserts. I didn't weigh it, but it gained a few pounds. My calibrated arms would say about 50lbs now. Still feels fast up and down, but harder to move around when off the bike.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Good upgrade. Maiden voyage tomorrow! Been too dang busy installing a pool for my kids.


----------



## motoguru2007 (Dec 13, 2007)

What you think of the Levo?


----------



## jprider (May 24, 2009)

Frame: Tazer, Carbon Fiber,Medium, 155mm travel, 64.9 HTA
Motor: Shimano Steps E8000 20mph 250W / ECO / Trail / Boost
Fork: FOX FACTORY Standard 36 FLOAT, Kashima, 170 mm, FIT GRIP2, 15QRx110 BOOST, 51mm Offset
Shock: FOX FACTORY FLOAT DPX2, Trunnion Mount, EVOL, 3-Position Lever 185x55mm
Crank: Shimano XT 175mm, 34T
Pedals: Shimano XTR trail 
Shifter: E7000 11 speed, E7000 Mode 
Derailleur: Shimano XTR DI2 11 speed
Cassette: Shimano 11-speed XTR Cassette 11-40 w/ Wolf Tooth 45 cog
Chain: Shimano E-bike, 11 speed
Chain Guide: E-Thirteen Chain Guide
Saddle: WTB Silverado w/ Ti Rails
Seat post: Fox Factory Series Transfer, 31.6mm, 150mm travel w/Wolf Tooth I-Spec Lever
Handlebar: Shimano Pro Tharsis Trail Carbon Di2 31.8 20mmX 800mm
Stem: Shimano Pro Koryak Di2 31.8 400mmx 0 Degree 
Brakeset: Shimano XT 4-Piston Hydraulic Disc, 203mm Front and Rear
Headset: Cane Creek 40 Series, ZS44/EC49.40
Grips: ODI Ruffians
Wheelset: Front DT H1700 28X30mm, Rear DT H1700 27.5X35mm Stock
Tires: Front: 29X2.60, MINION DHF II, FOLDABLE, 120TPI, 3CMAXX TERRA/EXO/TR 
Rear: 27.5X2.8, MINION DHR II, FOLDABLE, 120TPI, 3CMAXX TERRA/EXO+/TR
Tubes: Cush-Core inserts
Travel (front/rear): 170mm / 155mm
Build Weight W/ Pedal: 49.64 pounds


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

My Emotion Atom X 6 Enduro bike weighs 52lbs with a 700wh battery and the weight only shows whwn I go to set it on the bike rack carrier. Riding though its not so noticable. In fact i think it helps on the down hill stuff.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

jprider said:


> Frame: Tazer, Carbon Fiber,Medium, 155mm travel, 64.9 HTA
> Motor: Shimano Steps E8000 20mph 250W / ECO / Trail / Boost
> Fork: FOX FACTORY Standard 36 FLOAT, Kashima, 170 mm, FIT GRIP2, 15QRx110 BOOST, 51mm Offset
> Shock: FOX FACTORY FLOAT DPX2, Trunnion Mount, EVOL, 3-Position Lever 185x55mm
> ...


Nice build JP! I almost went with the XTR derailuer, but just a bit out of my budget! You must have some steep hills with that 45t rear cog. Did you go with the Shimano bar and stem for cleaner install?


----------



## jprider (May 24, 2009)

I got the XTR derailier only because I was gathering parts before I bought the Tazer, I had the money, The 45 tooth comes in handy on steep tight switchbacks. Low speed and step = slow. Makes it easier to get back up to speed. Yes I love a clean bar and stem. I ride moto brake so the bar & cable arrangement ends up very sano.
It took about 10 hours to set up the Tazer, including unpacking.
It is very unnerving dropping the motor before even riding.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

motoguru2007 said:


> What you think of the Levo?


 I like it. I was set up with a 160mm front instead of stock 150 and I believe I'm going back to 150. The front got a little light on some climbs and felt vague in corners. I do not care for the Butcher on the front, and am replacing with a DHF. Also gonna go with a 35mm stem to help with manuals and bunnyhops. I also am selling the dpx2 rear shock and gonna run the stocker. It felt like I couldn't get the rebound slow enough. Could be the tune, as it's off a new Stumpy. Pro's- very quiet, strong torque and good range. Cons- I'm broke!


----------



## cburden (Sep 21, 2013)

my norco vlt 1 weights 51lb. carbon wheels, bars, saint brakes, rs lyrik. love it!


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

I have a legitimate question regarding weight:

I was commuting home the other night behind an e-bike (they pull a nice draft at a pace I can maintain) and we came up on another bike that was much slower. The e-bike was able to zip around and I waited until the next clear area to pass. I was behind this guy for a bit and he was huffing and puffing. The context is Seattle, uphill and into our summer headwind, so the huffing and puffing is to be somewhat expected. When clear I came around him and rode by, looking to my right and noting that I was passing. When I saw him he was very red, gasping noticeably, and struggling mightily. That is when I noticed he was on an ebike, with what i assume was a dead battery. 

So the question I have is how does the weight of these bikes impact your getting out of a trail if you suffer a battery failure? I used to ride a mid to high 30lbs santa cruz bullit as my main mountain bike and I suffered but it was my regular bike so my fitness matched the weight and while I didn't climb inordinately quickly I never suffered like this guy was. 

Would a 50lbs mountain bike be a detriment to your safety or physical well being if you were only fit enough to ride it with assist and not enough to ride it without (which I assume was this poor fellows case last night)? 

Serious question.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

They’re heavy without assist, no doubt. But depending on your fitness level you should be able to granny out. I have a few miles in the mtns. But really I plan and possibly most do, just how much Trail your bike can handle. I’ll turn it off on some easy riding but mainly use eco. I huff and puff on my bike also, depends how many miles you’ve ridden. Since I mainly ride with regular mtbs, I usually run their pace and distance.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

rockcrusher said:


> I have a legitimate question regarding weight:
> 
> I was commuting home the other night behind an e-bike (they pull a nice draft at a pace I can maintain) and we came up on another bike that was much slower. The e-bike was able to zip around and I waited until the next clear area to pass. I was behind this guy for a bit and he was huffing and puffing. The context is Seattle, uphill and into our summer headwind, so the huffing and puffing is to be somewhat expected. When clear I came around him and rode by, looking to my right and noting that I was passing. When I saw him he was very red, gasping noticeably, and struggling mightily. That is when I noticed he was on an ebike, with what i assume was a dead battery.
> 
> ...


Maybe he bought it because he knew he is not fit?
A- i switched my cassette from 11-36 to 11-42
B- i am used to 4 hrs on my fatbike(no assist)
C- maybe he was late and pushing to his max?
D- buy a proven reliable bike, you will know before if your energy is getting low and you can make the decision needed like lower the assist level to help it last longer.
E- on flat it rolls but the 47 pounds will be felt uphill without assist


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

rockcrusher said:


> I have a legitimate question regarding weight:
> 
> I was commuting home the other night behind an e-bike (they pull a nice draft at a pace I can maintain) and we came up on another bike that was much slower. The e-bike was able to zip around and I waited until the next clear area to pass. I was behind this guy for a bit and he was huffing and puffing. The context is Seattle, uphill and into our summer headwind, so the huffing and puffing is to be somewhat expected. When clear I came around him and rode by, looking to my right and noting that I was passing. When I saw him he was very red, gasping noticeably, and struggling mightily. That is when I noticed he was on an ebike, with what i assume was a dead battery.
> 
> ...


I actually got lost in Lake Tahoe and the last 8 miles was with a dead battery. Total ride was 29 miles, but it was only supposed to be about 20. Yes it was tough, but manageable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

I did a 180m climb this week on a dead battery on my commuter. It sucked, and I suspect it would be undoable if I was only used to riding ebikes.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

My experience with a dead battery is that that Shimano motor adds considerable drag. If the battery has charge and the mode is “off” it is just pedaling a 45 pound bike, but once the battery is dead something else happens, in the off mode the current is keeping something disengaged which reduces drag. Maybe someone who understands these motors more can explain but the difference is very noticeable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## revel.bike (Oct 6, 2018)

40.5 lbs, could be lighter with a few changes, but happy with tough grippy 2.5 DHF up front and strong wheels and alum rims.
Not that horrible to ride unpowered, since the motor has a freewheel.


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

shreddr said:


> My experience with a dead battery is that that Shimano motor adds considerable drag. If the battery has charge and the mode is "off" it is just pedaling a 45 pound bike, but once the battery is dead something else happens, in the off mode the current is keeping something disengaged which reduces drag. Maybe someone who understands these motors more can explain but the difference is very noticeable
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is interesting. How long did you have between "off" and dead?


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

revel.bike said:


> 40.5 lbs
> View attachment 1268033


cool!


----------



## TheBikeStore (Aug 27, 2017)

PurpleMtnSlayer said:


> This is interesting. How long did you have between "off" and dead?


I have the shimano 8000 set up and If it is flashing with 0 bars left on the battery, the bike will still ride a long time, several miles in eco mode (that is the only mode available at that point). If you set it to off, you could still ride it for an even longer time, I would assume hours, since with it switched to the "off" mode, the only power drain is super minimal. I never had mine die completely while it was turned on in the "off" mode.

However, if you turn off the power to the unit, It might not turn back on and then it seems to drag more than with the unit "nearly dead", but still powered up in the "off" mode.

For the record I typically ride mine in Turbo/Boost mode the entire ride and only resort to Eco, once it forces me after 18-22 miles. Then it is time to limp it home.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

revel.bike said:


> 40.5 lbs, could be lighter with a few changes, but happy with tough grippy 2.5 DHF up front and strong wheels and alum rims.
> Not that horrible to ride unpowered, since the motor has a freewheel.
> 
> View attachment 1268033


What motor? Battery how many Wh?


----------



## TheBikeStore (Aug 27, 2017)

33red said:


> What motor? Battery how many Wh?


Details here: www.revel.bike


----------



## revel.bike (Oct 6, 2018)

33red said:


> What motor? Battery how many Wh?


Thanks for linking my website, thebikestore.

Revel high efficiency mid-drive motor, battery is 378wh. Improving efficiency, and reducing weight means less capacity needed, which of course means less battery weight!


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

56 lbs with the 2 lb aluminum rear rack. And a runaway freight train downhill on dirt.


----------



## Doomanic (Oct 11, 2011)

PurpleMtnSlayer said:


> Yt Decoy base
> Size L
> Full coil
> Open bath damper
> ...


Wow, that's disappointingly heavy!

My 2017 Trek Powerfly, alloy frame, ext battery;
Size 19.5
Nukeproof SPD pedals
Magic Mary Fr & Rr, tubeless with rim protector in the rear
51.5Lbs


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

Have two e bikes
First e bike is a Motobecane Ti Night Train Bullet fat bike. BBSHD with 52 volt 700 whr battery. weight is 51.8 lbs before adding fenders, lights, rack, etc. 

Second e bike is my wifes Specialized Roll custom conversion. Weight is 38.8 lbs. BBSO2 with 52 volt 360 whr battery.


----------



## revel.bike (Oct 6, 2018)

PierreR said:


> Second e bike is my wifes Specialized Roll custom conversion. Weight is 38.8 lbs. BBSO2 with 52 volt 360 whr battery.


That Specialized Roll must be a light bike! A BBS02 is 11 lbs (if I recall correctly) and most 360wh packs are about 5 lbs.


----------



## portnuefpeddler (Jun 14, 2016)

revel.bike said:


> Thanks for linking my website, thebikestore.
> 
> Revel high efficiency mid-drive motor, battery is 378wh. Improving efficiency, and reducing weight means less capacity needed, which of course means less battery weight!


 That's how it works in the small airplane world, reducing weight pays huge dividends, you forgot to add "greater range" also.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

revel.bike said:


> That Specialized Roll must be a light bike! A BBS02 is 11 lbs (if I recall correctly) and most 360wh packs are about 5 lbs.


I'm sure you must mean Kg's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

PierreR said:


> Have two e bikes
> First e bike is a Motobecane Ti Night Train Bullet fat bike. BBSHD with 52 volt 700 whr battery. weight is 51.8 lbs before adding fenders, lights, rack, etc.
> 
> Second e bike is my wifes Specialized Roll custom conversion. Weight is 38.8 lbs. BBSO2 with 52 volt 360 whr battery.


What was the conversion kit? Pics???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBikeStore (Aug 27, 2017)

shreddr said:


> What was the conversion kit? Pics???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He says that he has a 'Bafang' bbs-hd (that is not an item that meets forum rules for discussion) and a 'Bafang' bbs-02 (750w motor I presume), that kit can be discussed here per forum discussion rules.


----------



## TheBikeStore (Aug 27, 2017)

shreddr said:


> I'm sure you must mean Kg's
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oops, wrong post!


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

TheBikeStore said:


> Quite sure he means pounds. Revel.Bike does not have a bafang motor, it is his own motor that he is selling. Plus the battery is smaller as well. Super attractive looking setup that truly does get your eBike down to a trail worthy weight.


I thought he was talking about the weight of the bike. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBikeStore (Aug 27, 2017)

shreddr said:


> I thought he was talking about the weight of the bike.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Again, wrong post by me. I thought we were talking about the weight of Revel.Bike's bikes, not the dude with the bafangs.


----------



## dstepper (Feb 28, 2004)

I have rode heavier downhill sheds than my Levo and managed the uphill's. If you want range the bike will gain weight. Many times a carry a second battery in my pack but don't use it. It is a electric bike why are you taking about weight. You are not single speeding.


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

Hope this works. It is the first time I have ever tried to insert a photo. Here is a photo of the Specialized Roll conversion








Roll small frame
EC 70 carbon bars 
Thompson stem
9 speed X0 grip shifter
9 speed x0 derailleur Shimano compatible
9 speed 11x34 XTR cassette
Tires running tubeless
Lev 27.2 dropper post
Specialized Dolce saddle
Tektro hydraulic brakes
165 mm carbon crank arms
Liekie Bling Ring chainring
BBS02 mid-drive
Luna Mini cube 52 volt battery
Battery box custom make carbon/Kevlar weave, epoxy resin

All up weight with pedals 38.8 lbs. Weight has probably grown to 39+ with little different add-ons since I built it. I was still a weight weaney when I built this bike for my wife. At the moment her balance has deteriorated to the point she cannot ride it. I might convert this bike to a trike with the duals in the front with front steering so she can ride again.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

2019 Giant E+2 Pro. 
Size medium
Tubes
Dork Disk
Reflectors on wheels
Shimano SPD pedals (the $30 kind)
Garmin 520

54.5 lbs with a 60% charge.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

rockcrusher said:


> So the question I have is how does the weight of these bikes impact your getting out of a trail if you suffer a battery failure?


The Giant E+2 Pro is rather hard to pedal when off, and I can't believe that is due to weight. I think it is Yamaha motor drag.

Turbo Levo is said to have no drag.


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

65 lbs.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

kaleidopete said:


> 65 lbs.


Lol! That's one way to get extra credit on the uphills!


----------

